# Lib-Tech Grocer



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe, it's a 196cm deck.

Kids need not apply, haha


TT


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

This what I remember : At one time the Grocer was a 180 then a 186. The Doughboy Shredder was a 196 and then listed as a 200 or something.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rambob said:


> This what I remember : At one time the Grocer was a 180 then a 186. The Doughboy Shredder was a 196 and then listed as a 200 or something.


Yeah, I'm not sure on the size?

But it is a Grocer, that part I do know.


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/longb/sets/72157626346011441/


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Noice, that's a big board. haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, wait a min.

Hmmm, that, kinda, nah?

I think it might be?:jumping1::hairy:

Well, what do yeah know?:hairy::jumping1:

TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

TT clean your litter box


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

TT's new old school board...thing is built like a brick shit house. It ought to dig trenches with absolutely no sassy chatter. The camber if you could make it pop should send you over said shit house....beastly thing.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> TT's new old school board...thing is built like a brick shit house. It ought to dig trenches with absolutely no sassy chatter. The camber if you could make it pop should send you over said shit house....beastly thing.


wrathfuldeity coming through big time.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

(whilst doin' the Ric Flair strut) Haha


Hmm, kinda doesn't look like it was painted?

But where's spaghetti head?

You just never know with those kook balls over @ Mervin?


TT


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Can anyone explain to me what is actually going on in this thread?:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its caper of international art theft ... intriging :chin:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Can anyone explain to me what is actually going on in this thread?:hairy:



Those that don't know... might never...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> Can anyone explain to me what is actually going on in this thread?:hairy:


TT's on the hunt for a unicorn, Wrath found him one.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Deacon said:


> TT's on the hunt for a unicorn, Wrath found him one.


Close, damn close.

It is a unicorn though, or was it a goaticorn? unigoat? Haha, one of those.

I found it, but I can't cross the border

So I sent a message to wrath.

The seller was partly retarded or something?:facepalm1:
He wouldn't answer his phone if he couldn't see a name attached to the number.
He would do texts, but wrath has one of those brick cell phones from the 90's. I think it's a rotary? haha.

Even though I told him who the guy was calling from that number.
About 80 fuckin' times.

He kept sayin' "I don't know who it is" 
I'd tell him who was calling, when to be expecting the call & then wrath would call him.

& he wouldn't pick it up.

I'd call him right after & he would say the same fuckin' thing.

Not sure exactly how he pulled it off?


But he did & he's the man.

Thanks again wrath.


TT


----------

